# Time to Perform Emergency C-Section Type Procedure in Low-Tech Fantasy Culture?



## tbgg (Apr 6, 2017)

Here are the 3 characters that pertain to my question.

MC = Kerenelle

Kerenelle was raised by Luminara ("Lumi" for short) and thinks she's her mom, but really Lumi is her aunt and Kerennya (Lumi's older sister) is Kerenelle's birth mom.  Lumi has been trying to reveal this fact to Kerenelle since she turned 13, but various things have blocked this revelation from happening.

At the end of my first book, this is one of the big reveals.  The story is set in a low-tech fantasy environment that has magic, but magic is not possible in the scene in question.

The very short version of the scenario is, Kerennya comes to see Lumi when Lumi's baby is due any day and Kerennya is about 8 months pregnant.  Lumi's baby is stillborn, and someone stabs Kerennya to murder her.  Kerennya manages to call for help, and because she's under the care of the castle healer for another issue, he hears and comes running, but doesn't see anyone fleeing the scene.  She basically gasps out, "Save my baby!" and then dies and the healer has to act quickly to perform this emergency c-section type procedure to save baby Kerenelle, and then Lumi goes on to raise her, passing her off as her own child.

My question is, how quickly could the procedure be done, given crude instruments and a dead mother? My healer is pretty experienced, but not a specialist in childbirth. But he'd definitely have the chops to act quickly and make the needed cuts.

Thanks, all!


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 6, 2017)

If you aren't concerned about the mother, then it could take seconds.
All they may need is a sharp knife, a cool nerve, and a steady hand.
For the safety of the child, there should be as brief a time as possible between the mother having died and the child breathing for themselves. I'm not sure how long it would take hypoxia/anoxia to become a factor but it wouldn't be long... Minutes at most.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 6, 2017)

I would image a crude cutting the infant out of a dead mother would be very quick. I minute or two tops. Only a few seconds if there was a lot of haste involved. I would think it mattered a bit how soon after the mothers death the C-section occurred, and some complication might arise from that. So I guess I agree with Cup of Joe. I think the hard part is everything that comes after. What to do with a messy, crying, new born baby?


----------



## Russ (Apr 10, 2017)

Easy question for google:



> If the cesarean is an emergency, the time from incision to delivery takes about two minutes. In a non-emergency, a cesarean birth can take 10 to 15 minutes, with an additional 45 minutes for the delivery of the placenta and suturing of the incisions



From Cleveland Clinic.

I do a lot of cases involving C sections.  I don't think you could do one in a "few seconds" but two minutes in doable.  A sharp blade and a individual with good knowledge of anatomy can do some amazing things.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 10, 2017)

Russ said:


> I do a lot of cases involving C sections.  I don't think you could do one in a "few seconds" but two minutes in doable.  A sharp blade and a individual with good knowledge of anatomy can do some amazing things.


Yes, 120 seconds is probably more reasonable that literally "a few seconds". If you don't have to worry about the health of one of the parties, I guess things will be a lot simpler.


----------



## elemtilas (Apr 14, 2017)

Agree about the two minute c-section. But that time is taking care not to seriously injure the mother as well. I suspect under the circumstances, it cÃ²uld be done in something like a minute, skin to delivery. Either way, the healer is cutting it close (pun totally intended). It's not like he'll have a nice c-section kit laid out and ready to go with an apprentice that's got everything ready.

But surgeons are always saying things like "oh, this is literally a five minute case" --- and that five minutes always turns into half an hour or more. 

Once he gets to the room where the mother is and processes her plea, and even if he reacts very quickly, he'll still need perhaps two minutes to go get his knife (and other instruments if he's got them), rush back into the room, get her uncovered, push the baby out of the way and then get slicing. Even if he's a dab hand with the knife, I'd call the whole thing more like five minutes. A perilous five minutes for one of the characters!

Obviously the baby survived, so it's a moot point. Clearly a heroic effort on the healer's part!


----------

